# The Big Island



## kwindham (Mar 10, 2012)

Wyndham Kona reservered, flights scheduled and confirmed, Now what to do for 12 days?  I know we wil do the stargazing, and some sort of lava tour (maybe by boat?), and of course swimming and snorkeling.  I want to stay somewhere near volcano national park for a night so we can devote 2 days to that without driving across the island 2x a day, so suggestions on somewhere near VNP would be nice.  Also, any other suggestions on where to go and what to do while there would be wonderful.  What have YOU done and enjoyed on the big island?  We like nature, history, culture, hiking, and I would live in the water if I could grow some gills!  LOL  Also love love waterfalls!   

Any and all suggestions welcomed!

forgot to say, we will be there from May 18-May 29, 2012


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 10, 2012)

For lots of good discussions in the old posts, put this in your google search box:

"big island"site:tugbbs.com


----------



## geoand (Mar 10, 2012)

The info I received while there in January is that for water viewing of the flows you must leave from Hilo on boat around 2:00 am.  You don't return until well after dawn.  It is a loooooooong boat ride.


----------



## bobk (Mar 10, 2012)

You mat want to check out Carson's Volcano Cottage B & B in Volcano.  It's very close to the entrance to the park.  They're nice cottages based on several themes.  I believe when we were there several years ago a great breakfast was included.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 10, 2012)

Our favorite place to stay in Volcano Village (well really the only place we've ever stayed) is Kilauea Lodge.

http://www.kilauealodge.com/


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 10, 2012)

We really enjoyed the quiet beauty and ambiance at Hale Ohia B&B in Volcano.  Very peaceful, and very close to everything you're after.  www.haleohia.com

On the other hand, if you can arrange to stay for just a night or two, check out VI Sea Mountain timeshare.  It's adjacent to the black sand beach at Punalu'u, not far from the VNP.  (I think it's the closest timeshare to the park.)  You can swim with sea turtles, watch them sunning on the black sand beach, and then you can head for the park.

Dave


----------



## kwindham (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks everyone!  Keep the suggestions coming!


----------



## falmouth3 (Mar 11, 2012)

The best suggestion is to get the book "Hawaii The Big Island Revealed".  It has a treasure trove of information.  It's less than $13 on Amazon.


----------



## Bearvet (Mar 13, 2012)

We spent 1 week on the Big Island and wished we had more time.  We stayed at Kona Coast Resort and drove all over the island!

I started to just print our activities, but it didn't do them justice, so here's the link to my trip report http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowTopi...and_7_2_7_9_2010-Island_of_Hawaii_Hawaii.html

It's long and detailed but may give you some ideas.


----------



## lgreenspan (Mar 13, 2012)

falmouth3 said:


> The best suggestion is to get the book "Hawaii The Big Island Revealed".  It has a treasure trove of information.  It's less than $13 on Amazon.



I second this. This book will give you all the details you will want for touring the Big Island. Take a driving tour of the island.


----------



## Jim Bryan (Mar 13, 2012)

http://www.coconutcottagehawaii.com/


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Mar 17, 2012)

My favorite beaches are north of Waikoloa resorts, Hapuna, Mauna Kea and 69 beach (that's it's mile marker, not sure what the real name is). Big open beaches, snorkeling (especially 69 beach). We also enjoy Havi at the top of the island, an interesting little town. 
Liz


----------



## JDHPE (Mar 17, 2012)

I second the guidebook, too, and checkout their website:

http://www.wizardpub.com/bigisland/bigisland.html

We enjoy coffee tasting south of Kona.

Enjoy!


----------



## daventrina (Mar 17, 2012)

Liz Wolf-Spada said:


> My favorite beaches are north of Waikoloa resorts, ....
> Liz


Our favorite beaches are the ones you can't get to in a car 




JDHPE said:


> I second the guidebook, too, and checkout their website:


We'll third it... Don't go without it...


----------



## Aaron Kristen (Mar 20, 2012)

take your car and go for a drive. 
the black sand beach up waikaloa way is nice, a fair walk but doable.
waimea is a great little town, enjoy it.
and i hate to admit it, but the bottanical gardens outside Hilo are really really good.

i miss the BI, alot


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 21, 2012)

Hapuna(?) Beach on the west coast is incredible. The stargazing trip before sunset to the top of the volcano where you have to wear parkas and gloves (where the observatories are) is fantastic.


----------



## daventrina (Mar 21, 2012)

Aaron Kristen said:


> ... a fair walk but doable.


Didn't know we were supposed to walk   Glad we had a JEEP


----------



## Aaron Kristen (Mar 24, 2012)

daventrina said:


> Didn't know we were supposed to walk   Glad we had a JEEP



there is the one black sand beach on the west side of island, is nice, desolate and super quiet.
There are some awesome snorkling spots north of the "queens bath" site as well. tons of turtles if that is your thing


----------



## daventrina (Mar 25, 2012)

Aaron Kristen said:


> there is the one black sand beach on the west side of island, is nice, desolate and super quiet.


This one????



P7290046y by dntanderson, on Flickr


----------



## Aaron Kristen (Mar 25, 2012)

daventrina said:


> This one????
> 
> 
> 
> P7290046y by dntanderson, on Flickr



yes that's the one. not much there, but it IS a black sand beach.
My son (7) and myself went snorking there, drops off pretty quick offshore. Some decent fish/turtle viewing, but was rough the day we were there


----------



## daventrina (Mar 26, 2012)

Aaron Kristen said:


> yes that's the one. not much there...


Including people 
We've been there three times and only once had to share the beach with one other couple foe a while.

A litle ways down the road south a little before "Pine Trees" there was this nice beach..



hi06720 068 by dntanderson, on Flickr

And we found this nice little beach up near Kahala....



hi06721 039 by dntanderson, on Flickr

And some folks say there are no beaches on the Big Island


----------



## Aaron Kristen (Mar 26, 2012)

daventrina said:


> Including people
> We've been there three times and only once had to share the beach with one other couple foe a while.
> 
> A litle ways down the road south a little before "Pine Trees" there was this nice beach..
> ...




No kidding. We have been blessed to go for 3 weeks in 2009 and 3 weeks 2011 (both april). hit the road, and just drive. If you cannot find a good beach on the BI, you are not trying hard enough.


----------



## Jim Bryan (Mar 27, 2012)

http://www.yelp.com/biz/pine-tree-cafe-kailua

Good local Hawaiian food. Not fancy. Also Hawaiian Style Cafe up in Waimea.


----------



## Johnsp (Mar 28, 2012)

*Big Island sites*

I was born and raised in Hawaii and spent my high school years in Waimea on the the Big Island so here is my two cents.

The following are some things not mentioned on the thread which are great things to do.

The best snorkling on the island IMHO is at Two Step right next to the City Of Refuge.  You walk out onto the lava (not sharp but wear flip flops) and go down two steps off the lava into the water.  There are turtles, big schools of colorful fish and great variety.  Bring your camera if it works under water.

Definitely go to the top of Mauna Kea (14,000 ft), the clearest place on earth to see the largest observatories in the world and the sunset which is a spectacular view way above the clouds.  After the sun goes down, go to the visitors center at 9000 ft.  There are three 16 inch telescopes available to the public for general viewing and you won't believe what you can see.  Other universes, nebulas etc.  Definitely worth the trip.

Go to Waipio Valley on the Hamakua Coast.  To get there, drive from Waimea through Parker Ranch to Honokaa and turn left at the intersection in Honokaa to Waipio.  There is a spectacular view from the top looking down into the valley and if you like, you can take a four wheel drive for hire to the bottom.  A regular car can't make it as it is very steep.  People still live down there without electricity and grow Taro.  There is a great black sand beach, good surfing and waterfalls to observe.  You could hike down but you better be in good shape to do it.  When we were kids, we hiked down into the valley and up the other side.  The scenery is spectacular and King Kamehameha grew up down there.

If you like waterfalls, go to Akaka Falls (442 ft high) further down the Hamakua coast towards Hilo.  There is a small parking fee to enter the park but it is worth it.

Hapuna Beach and the beach at the Mauna Kea Beach Hotel are two of the nicest beaches in Hawaii.  At the Mauna Kea Beach Hotel, there are 30 or 35 parking spaces set aside for visitors not staying at the hotel.  Get there early for a space especially on weekends.  It is definitely worthwhile and if you can't get in, go to Hapuna which is next door.  I spent every weekend there as a kid in high school.

Last tip.  Go to Merriman's in Waimea for the best dinner you will have on the Big Island.  They grow their own produce and everything, fish etc is fresh that day. Google Merriman's for their web site.

You will have a great time!


----------



## daventrina (Mar 29, 2012)

Johnsp said:


> Last tip.  Go to Merriman's in Waimea for the best dinner you will have on the Big Island.  They grow their own produce and everything, fish etc is fresh that day. Google Merriman's for their web site.


Don't know about this one personally (we'll have to check it out next time we are there), but as John hit the rest of them right on. Couldn't have written it up better...


----------



## Luanne (Mar 29, 2012)

We also really liked the Merriman's in the King's Shops Waikoloa (I think it's the Market Cafe).  Very reasonable and very good.

We also ate at his newest restaurant, the Monkeypod in Wailea, Maui.  In fact we just missed seeing him as he was eating lunch there with his daughter.


----------



## kwilson (Mar 30, 2012)

Johnsp said:


> The best snorkling on the island IMHO is at Two Step right next to the City Of Refuge.  You walk out onto the lava (not sharp but wear flip flops) and go down two steps off the lava into the water.  There are turtles, big schools of colorful fish and great variety.  Bring your camera if it works under water.



The day before you wrote this we snorkled at two step. We had been there several times before and agree it is a great place, but this time was special, There were a pod of about 12 dolphins in the bay resting about 150 to 200 feet off the steps. They were resting on the bottom at about 50 feet deep and rising to breathe every few minutes. There were warning signs posted not to disturb them but as long as you stayed clear of them and just watched it was OK. Awsome!


----------

